# Pulpit Rock in Norway, Great View...But Oh So High!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2014)

I looks like Pulpit Rock would be a wonderful spot to soak in the beautiful scenery of Norway, but from the looks of these photos, that's pretty high.  I might go up there, but I wouldn't go near the edges.  http://whenonearth.net/pulpit-rock/


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm with you, Sea.  Staying far away from the edge!  Beautiful scenery.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2014)

Seems to be a popular place. Wonder how many have jumped or fallen off. 
I wouldn't get my wife up there for a million bucks.


----------

